# Now the word BBW has some negative meanings?



## Becky (Sep 25, 2015)

I thought, BBW, simply, means Big Beautiful Women. It is a word that we use to compliment plus size girls who has a kind personality and a pretty face. But why there are so many naked pics come out when I search BBW(in the subreddit of BBW, there are all naked pics)? Can anyone tell me that whether BBW has some other negative meanings now? Does it relate to sexual exposure? Thanks in advance.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 25, 2015)

It just means BBW, what it always has. There will always be people who want to see naked pictures of women of all sizes.


----------



## agouderia (Sep 25, 2015)

The issue you're referring to Becky, is not the meaning of the term BBW, which as loopy already pointed out, is neutral - but it's prevalent use.

Although it's also used in and associated with the size-acceptance movement, it's numerically predominant use today is in the sphere of fat fetish erotica and porn. Simply because in the days of ubiquitous internet porn that's where you will find the bulk of material.

As a term it's virtually unknown in the mainstream media. None of the steadily increasing number of women who advocate more body-positivity and fat acceptance today - think curvy blogs, plus-size fashion publications, etc. - use it. Neither for themselves or others.

So it's use currently is more or less limited to the 'smut' section - leaving it on scorched earth. It's difficult for a term to get out of that corner again - there are very few examples (like gay) where this ever worked.


----------



## Becky (Sep 27, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> It just means BBW, what it always has. There will always be people who want to see naked pictures of women of all sizes.


ok, thanks


----------



## Becky (Sep 27, 2015)

agouderia said:


> The issue you're referring to Becky, is not the meaning of the term BBW, which as loopy already pointed out, is neutral - but it's prevalent use.
> 
> Although it's also used in and associated with the size-acceptance movement, it's numerically predominant use today is in the sphere of fat fetish erotica and porn. Simply because in the days of ubiquitous internet porn that's where you will find the bulk of material.
> 
> ...



thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 4, 2015)

agouderia said:


> ...
> 
> Although it's also used in and associated with the size-acceptance movement, it's numerically predominant use today is in the sphere of fat fetish erotica and porn. Simply because in the days of ubiquitous internet porn that's where you will find the bulk of material.
> 
> ...



Yes, its become a convenient internet search term on both dating and porn sites.


----------



## AmpleAurora (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, BBW is used a lot in porn and in a fetishy context these days... if you want pictures of clothed fat woman maybe type in plus size?


----------

